# SNC PAE hiring process.



## bLUE fOX (6 Apr 2009)

Hello, I have a few questions about SNC and there "deployed operations" in Kandahar.
After a long bout of unemployment, I applied again to SNC Lavalin for the position of warehouse clerk at Kandahar Airfield. Much to my surprise, the called me back the next day and the fellow was very friendly and couldn't tell me enough about how incredible SNC Lavalin is, and how great it is to work in Afghanistan. Naturally, not having a job I was delighted that he got back to me at all, never mind so quick. This was two weeks ago.
My questions are:
1) If there is anyone here who has worked for SNC in Kandahar, about how long does take to find out if your going or not, and do they call to let you know either way?
2) For those of you who've been over there, I have heard alot of mixed stories about that place, and was wondering what type of things are absolutely essential to have over there. If I do get picked, I understand the barracks are kind of small, so I don't want to bring too much stuff, especially if it's not needed/ suitable there. 
Thanks for your insight in these matters, and if this is the wrong place to have posted this please move it as you see fit.
Cheers,
Lane Shymko
A/Slt
31 RCSCC Lion


----------



## brihard (8 Apr 2009)

I can't speak for SNC employment specifically, but KAF has quite a lot of amenities. Don't worry about much, mostly just personal items I would definitely bring a laptop though, plus whatever DVD collection you can stuff into a binder. If you're a reader, bring plenty of books. Furniture and stuff for your room are all easily scrounged or cheaply purchased at the American PX, so don't worry about that.

If you don't mind me asking, what are you looking at doing, and for how long?


----------



## Teeps74 (8 Apr 2009)

I too can not speak to the SNC part...

However, I think you will find KAF is not that bad.  There are a few creature comforts there that will make life much more enjoyable. 

Two large gyms, American MWR and the Canadian gym, both are exceptionally well equipped.

Multiple DFACS in camp, apparently each with a different theme. My last trip to KAF I ate at the Asian DFAC... Heck of a long walk, but the food was really really good.

The board walk has lots to buy, and waste your money on. Subway, Burger King, Tim Horton's, a cell phone shope, a couple of electronic shops... Echos is in behind (Dutch cafe/restaurant). The French 'PX' is nearby, and it is good. I could not beleive all the really good stuff they had in that joint for such a small place.

Barber shops, hair salons and even massage therapists.

Lots of sports type stuff too... Ball hockey league, volleyball, soccer...

Regular live USO type (CANCAP for us) shows.

People watching at the boardwalk is awsome.

Ahh well... Me personally tho... Being who I am. I am not too happy at KAF. Too many bored CSMs and Majs running about with not enough to keep them busy... But a civi would not have to worry about all that.

----

So Bri, you looking to get back here already? You nut.


----------



## bLUE fOX (8 Apr 2009)

I applied for one of the "Warehouse Technician" positions at KAF. From what I understand of it, it's pretty much loading and offloading trucks, and making sure things get to where they need to be. I think that's great, because I'm a little OCD like that, and like to organize other peoples things, so I should do outstanding at this. I was told the initial contract would be for six months, but that I would have the option of renewing for as long as I want. Since I have no real obligations other then car and insurance payments, I see no reason to not ride this out for as long as is possible.

Also, thanks for the info on the activities at KAF, just one question though, what is a DFAC? I get it's an eatery of sorts, but what's it stand for?

Cheers


----------



## brihard (8 Apr 2009)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> So Bri, you looking to get back here already? You nut.



Nah, I'm happily back home in Ottawa/Kingston now. Time will tell whether I go again. I've got two years of school to finish, so I'm in no rush right now.





bLUE fOX: DFAC = Dining Facility. Yes, arguably an eatery. Of sorts.


----------



## bLUE fOX (8 Apr 2009)

Arguably doesn't sound too promising...


----------



## Occam (8 Apr 2009)

SNC Lavalin had a kiosk set up at the SCAN seminar in Ottawa yesterday and today.  They were VERY anxious to get information brochures into everyone's hands, but I didn't hear very much talk about their pay.  They mentioned a 30% hardship bonus, but I never really heard anything about 30% of _what_.


----------



## bLUE fOX (8 Apr 2009)

They told me that as a ware house technician I should expect $50,000 per year, plus benefits


----------



## macem29 (4 Jul 2009)

don't know if you are still looking at this opportunity, but I'll share some info anyway,
I'm currently employed by SNC Lavalin PAE as a CANCAP member in KAF...currently home on vacation after 3 months there, I'll try to be as unbiased as possible, each has his/her own experience I'm thinking while there...the hiring process is highly unusual, the HR dept. is really only 3 people, the head office itself in Ottawa is tiny and only has maybe 6 in total working there, not what you would expect with 2 huge parent Co's....anyway, you should just keep at them, they are forgetful and disorganized, perhaps because they are short staffed...once selected you partake in a week long pre-deployment training session at Connaught Range in Ottawa, then if you pass the security clearance and physical exam off you go direct to Kandahar, no going home first..the stressful thing is not really knowing if you will deploy, if you have a record or some health problems you could get disqualified and sent back home, no deployment, end of story, there is no way to do any of this legwork first..but you generally should know of any convictions or serious health problems, if you have some, don't bother, you'll waste a week and get sent home..

as for what to bring..enough of your own seasonally appropriate clothing to last no more than 4-5 days, laundry is done for you, free, and unlimited, average 2 day turnaround, work clothing provided from the waste up (shirts) and footwear is provided, anything else can be purchased very affordably from the US PX...any prescription or over the counter medication should be carried with you and sufficient supply to last until your vacation, usually about 3 months worth, the PX has limited choice and while prescription refills are available thru the CF clinic, choice is limited and they're not really there to serve civvies anyway...I would certainly bring a laptop computer, and expect it to never be the same, it is a very dusty environment, everywhere, forget about sand, it ain't sand, it's moondust, gets into everything...a quality pair of polarized sunglasses area must, the sun is hard to describe, very intense..sunscreen is supplied...there is a huge assortment of DVD's for borrowing, a $20 deposit allows you access to the library..tons of books also, I wouldn't waste any baggage space on those..

accommodations are spartan, but tolerable..you will share a tent with 7 coworkers of the same gender and have a space 8ft by 6ft with a small bed and some storage capability, you are provided with a lockable foot locker, a lamp and a fan, those plastic drawer units are popular as a "dresser" and are available at the PX cheaply...the tents are air conditioned/heated as necessary..two things about where you live...the tents are about 500 ft from the flightline, noisy 24/7, but you DO get used to that, snoring is the biggest possible dilemma there, if you do it loudly, you'll be bounced around tents, if someone else does, plug your ears or ask to move..other than that the tents are really ok...food, there are 4 DEFACS, messhalls, different styles of food, the same contractor operates all 4 and the ingredients are identical, some slightly different sauces and spices differentiate them a bit, there is plenty to choose from, from homestyle cooked meals, to burgers and fries, and each has a very good salad bar...as mentioned, the excercise facilities are outstanding and NATO just opened a new gym, the best one I have ever seen, anywhere... 

the hardship premium is 25% of gross pay, only after arriving in KAF, and it is of course a different net amount based on position, we have people earning from 50K up to in excess of 100K, the military seem to think we make huge dollars, not true, I work in a trade where I can easily earn 20K more than with SNC, but I wanted to go there and the pay cut is worth it for the experience and the lack of living expenses..you are also entitled to an 80% reduction in Federal income Tax, so your net will be a bit more, makes the salary a little easier to swallow and you
can apply to have the reduction done upfront, at payroll source, or at tax time and get a big refund

I would have to say the toughest part of living/working there is putting up with the whining and bitching co-workers, it is really terrible, a poor collection of life's misfits with nothing better to do than complain..if you can steer clear of that crap it is an OK place to live simply, very simply, eat well, exercise and bank some dough..there are zero, and I mean zero living expenses...haircuts are even included..the only expense I have is 35/month for internet in my tent space, there are welfare computers and 35 minutes/week on the phone included, but I like to have internet in the tent..brutally slow and unreliable, but it's better than waiting to use a public computer...  

that's a lot of writing, almost forgot the best part: you get to work with and support, what General Mackenzie called the best little army in the world, fantastic folks with great equipment doing wonderful things, I doff my hat to you, it is my continuing pleasure to assist them

edit: forgot the rockets    3-4 times/week rockets get lobbed into KAF, most are duds, but some go boom and people have been killed, 2 civvies from our parent Co PAE were killed in March by a rocket attack, I don't lose sleep over it, but some people react very badly and go home shortly after their first attack


----------



## a78jumper (4 Jul 2009)

Horrible company to work for in my personal experience.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jul 2009)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> Horrible company to work for in my personal experience.




Care to elaborate, for those of us not in the know, or looking for work?


----------



## macem29 (4 Jul 2009)

the CANCAP contract has been extended with SNC Lavalin PAE until August of 2011,
or what I believe is the end of combat operations for CF in Afghanistan, so there
is at least 2 years work for interested parties...enough to ride out the current recession, although I don't know if you'd be good for much back home after living there for 2 years..... there's a big pile of stuff there, and the Co. is a logistics provider, so I'd expect them to also be involved in any rollup
activity beyond that date, although with a smaller footprint than now (around 300 employees in KAF)

and to the original poster: if they told you 50K per year that most likely includes
the Hardship Premium, and benefits for the employee are included, not so for family
members, additional family protection is available, however it is prohibitively expensive,
I recall around 300/month for family coverage


"Horrible company to work for in my personal experience" 

I'd like to hear about that too...elaborate please if you check back in? I do know
of some people who have had a terrible time there, and all of it inflicted by Co. 
managers...some were hired for a particular job and end up doing something 
entirely different once in KAF, some get jerked around badly, and some bring it on
themselves, like I said in my first post, I'm just speaking of my own experience
there, and I can say I have been treated in an acceptable manner so far


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Jul 2009)

From talking with many of the folks in different positions at KAF I got many different opinions.  However, more were unfavourable on working with CANCAP than positive.  Some of it stemmed from signing on for one thing then doing something completely different.  I am told that some of the perks that were once offered have been cut back.  Completion of contract bonus, re-sign bonus some of the leave entitlements.  I suppose that it can be what you make of it.  

For myself, I am looking at one of the other civilian contactors there.  If I can get on with them I intend to pull pin when I get home and come back as a civvie.


----------

